# Wixey planer readout is incredible



## a1Jim

Good review Eric


----------



## wseand

Looks like a nice tool thanks for the review


----------



## CharlieM1958

Eric, I got mine installed the other night and it's working great. There is one thing that has me puzzled, though: When I attached the part of the mounting bracket that attaches to the planer where the original pointer went, I tried using the holes and screws from the pointer, as the instructions suggested. However, I found that the mounting bracket was not long enough if I set the top of the gauge to be even with the actual planer height. In the end, I used the higher of the original holes and drilled a new one above it.

You didn't mention having to do that, and we have the same planer, so I'm stumped.

I guess all's well that ends well, because it works. I agree that this is a great little gadget.


----------



## richgreer

Good review - thank you.

I have several wixey products and I like them all. However, they do seem to use up batteries quickly.


----------



## Eric_S

Charlie, I actually had the exact same issue. Sorry I forgot to include that in the review(I wrote it late after a night at a ball game).

I too had the same issue. The bracket was about 1/4" too short to attach the gauge to the existing pointer holes. I had to do the same thing as charlie which was to use the top of the preexisting pointer hole as the new bottom hole and drill a new top one using the bracket as a guide to where to drill. This solved all issues and took only a few minutes to do once I realized it wouldn't connect with the current holes.

Rich, this is my first Wixey gauge and I know I'll be buying more of their products now. They did include two batteries with it, I wonder if thats why. Luckilly these batteries are pretty standard and can be purchased easily, although AA or AAA would have been easier.


----------



## b2rtch

Eric,now that you know how to do it , how about you com install mine. that I bought yesterday. 
I have the same Rigid planer.
I give you a beer for your work
Is this deal?
Bert!


----------



## Eric_S

Haha Bert. If I was closer I'd be glad to.


----------



## Pete_Jud

I will have to take another look at my Jet 15 to see how I can mount it, I just looked at the pics at Wixey, and the Jet 15's they show are a lot newer. I have just kept a HF digital caliper next to the planer, and checked the size of stock coming out the planer, but this looks a lot better, and with street price of 60-70 bucks, affordable, depending on how many mods it will take.


----------



## Eric_S

Pete, not sure how it would do on the Jet 15".

Very nice mod Dave. I take it the Dewalt specific directions just say to tape over the unflat scale?


----------



## Eric_S

Yeah, it says the leveling screw isn't needed if the gauge is being bolten on. I had to chisel off a tiny bit of raised plastic at the top and bottom of the existing measuring gauge for the tape to adhere correctly, but this took all of two seconds to do. I'm guessing yours wasn't that easy.


----------



## ArcticTroy

Very nice review, I may try this with my planer. Thank you.


----------

